# Review appointment after failed ivf.



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Wondering if anyone could tell me how long after failed ivf cycle do rfc call you up for review appointment. Will they refer you for more tests if over 40 and have had multiple miscarriages. Thanks in advance


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hun it's 10 weeks - no they won't send u for tests - if u  having miscarriages u should test for  killer cells


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks. Will wait patiently for letter. Got positive in my ivf but had chemical pregnancy a few days later. Can't seem to get past first six weeks. Wish they had done tests before ivf but had to have three recorded miscarriages before they will investigate.


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Erica,  

I have been waiting on my review appointment with RFC too.  We had a failed cycle in December. I just got my letter on Saturday to say my appointment is in March.  So it will be 14 weeks since BFN.


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks lullabelle. Wonder if I will get many answers. Before I go private I want to see if they will do any more tests or why not successful


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Erica
I hate to hear stories like yours: making you wait for 3 miscarriages or IVF failures. Below is a list of tests I have had done at Miscarriage Clinic at well known local hospital in England. I am not sure how old you are or your history but they may be helpful for you. I have posted this information before for other ladies so I have just copied it over for you but I hope you find it helpful -

DVV Test Ratio (Lupus Anticoagulant test)
Coagulation screen (Prothrombin, APTT, APTT Normal, 20/80 APTT)
G20210A Prothrombin Gene mutation
Anticardiolipin antibodies
ANA
Antithrombin Activity
Protein C Amidolytic Actvity
Free Protein S Antigen
APC Resistance Ratio
APC (V modified) Resistance Ratio
Vitamin D
Prolactin,
LH 
FSH
AMH
Thyroid (TSH needs to be below 2.5 for fertility patients)
Fasting blood glucose

You have possibility had some of these so you will only need those you have not had. More expensive tests often done are Factor V Gene mutation and MTHFR Gene Mutation but these are more expensive and I am not sure they are worth it as the treatment is probably cheaper than the test - so often it is just as well using Clexane treatment.

Male Miscarriage factor testing which are useful include:
Sperm DNA Fragmentation (SCSA)
Sperm Aneuploidy (FISH)
Infection Screen (DL12)

If you take a look at https://www.tdlpathology.com/home most of these tests can be done at this Laboratory if you get a doctor to sign your form then you can pay for these tests above yourself. In some cases you do not even need to attend the London testing lab you can have blood taken locally and posted to the Laboratory then the Laboratory report back to the doctor, some however have to be at the lab within a few hours so you would have to go to London. I am sure your GP will sign the form if you are ticking the box to say you will pay. For costs phone the TDL and they will also send you the patient packs required to take the samples and post them back: so you just need a nurse or doctor to take the blood for you.

Also consider endometrial NK cell testing available at Coventry Hospital Research Department tel 02476967528

Good Luck
TC x


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you. It is bit difficult because I am from n Ireland but want to cover all


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Ivf failed during last week in January and sent in letter to state do immediately. Still have not been called for review appointment. Every time I ring they say I am at top of list but no further forward. Obviously with dont want to sit and wait. Has anyone else been waiting this long to be seen by RFC Belfast?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Erica I waited for 6 months with rfc. I actually got my letter for next treatment before I got my review. Rfc are an absolute joke.


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Hard to know what to do next.


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

After a number if phone calls got a phone call this morning to say that cancellation has come up for next Tuesday.  At last!!  Has anybody any pointers as what to ask?


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Have a look here. It's a really useful thread that I found invaluable when I was trying to work out what to ask

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Hope it helps and good luck! 
x


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you. Some really good questions and alarms going off abt flu like symptoms at implementation. I never have cold or flu and got it that week!


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Just wondering if you could provide me with some insight into how long the review appt after failed ivf lasts as have so many questions.  Could you also advise me what is discussed and what they do at review, is it just talking or do they take bloods etc


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi Erica

Mine was about an hour and my consultant basically talked through the treatment & drug regime that I'd been on, including follicle numbers, sizes, progress etc 

I had a page of questions written down about 'why could that have happened' etc etc and also possible things that I wanted to talk to her about as options for the next round. Most of which she took on board and a few she dismissed but also gave me the reasons why that option would not be suitable for me.

I felt a lot better afterwards as she took the time to explain things to me and to plan for the next treatment and also listened to a concern that I had had in the clinic with one particular staff member who was particularly unempathetic on test day to me.

hope that helps, but feel free to ask away 
xx


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Was your review at the royal in Belfast?  Do they take new blood tests, weigh you etc. I am not eligible for another round at the royal in Belfast do would have to go private. Could I ask for my notes at meeting so I can take them to private clinic.


----------



## bailey434 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi, no I'm in Birmingham at The Priory Hospital so don't know about the Royal. Might be worth posting on the regional boards for Belfast maybe?

My review was just talking and deciding on next options, no weighing, bloods or anything. I'd definitely ask about taking your notes, I think some clinics charge but don't know if all do, but its worth it so the next clinic can see what treatment you've had already so they don't repeat treatment that you've already had.

Good luck!
xx


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

I agree, don't waste your time, move onto good private clinic, rfc not good. I wasted years there getting nowhere ....lost off waiting lists etc disaster. Research other clinics and get your first appt booked rfc won't know.


----------



## LullaBelle (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Erica,

I had a failed cycle in December 2013 at the Royal.  We eventually got our review appointment at the end of March.  Just before this we decided to transfer our 2 frozen embryos to GCRM Belfast.  At the review appointment they obviously hadn't read my notes as they assumed our embryos were still with them.  I phoned them about a week before the appointment to ask for a copy of my notes to bring to GCRM.  They told me ot would take about a month to get these.  However, at  my review the receptionist had them ready for me.

I can't believe you have been waiting this long! Typical Royal!

I also agree with Lorsha.  We wasted too much time with them.  I spent most of the time arguing over being taken off the waiting list etc! Awful experience.


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks lorsha.Sent u a pm. 

Lullabelle could u tell me by pm what happens at review and how long it lasts .


----------



## Fifij250910 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Erica. I had a failed ICSI cycle in RFC in December it took about 3 months fir out review, which was a complete waste of time. We have just completed a cycle at Origin - completely different experience. Got first ever BFP on Friday 13th June and had an early scan on Friday past (6w+4) - tiny little heartbeat. 

Good luck xx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

I don't want to say too much negative about rfc, I did get my son through treatment there but I had a few bumps in the road with them.  From them giving me another patients details to one of the consultants not knowing they offered sperm freezing as one of their treatments!  Really she had to go ask the receptionist if they offered it and amusingly the filing cabinet if drawers behind her said "sperm cryopersecation" mmm

They do have lengthy waiting times for everything

Also Ericia have you had the due test done? Or laprascopy or hysterscopy or anything to show the uterus shape?  I have septate & bicornuate uterus and with that if embryo implants on divide it can result I multiple miscarriages.

Nk cells as someone else mentioned is a good one to look into

For clinics if we had not have had success we were for SIMS in Dublin


----------

